
Ancient Britons ‘Replaced’ by Newcomers - IntronExon
http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-43115485
======
JetSpiegel
> "[The Beaker people] are not prepared to collaborate on enormous labour-
> mobilising projects; their society is more de-centralised," said Prof Parker
> Pearson. "We don't have a good expression for it, but the Americans do, and
> that is: nobody is willing to work for 'The Man'."

No Stonehenge in the new Beaker society. Sad.

------
barking
Acording to the professor the beaker people brought Britain out of the stone-
age Brexit it had languished in for a millenium. Way to go professor

